# Spark plug tunnel oil leak



## Paul57gt (Nov 6, 2006)

I just changed plugs on my 2003 Maxima with 72,000 miles. All plugs looked fine. However the rear bank drivers side plug tunnel had at least three tablespoons of oil in it. Oil appeared to be clean and enough fell into cylinder that restarting after plug change yielded about a minute of light smoking from exhaust. The spark plug boot seems to seal fine against valve cover and engine has never left any oil leak under car. Is this a valve cover problem. Please help as I thought I would save myself the $270 in labor Nissan wanted to change plugs, but now they may have to pull it all apart to get to valve cover gasket ?


----------

